# Me da igual todo



## xiki_way

me da igual todo como se dice en italiano?


----------



## Neuromante

Debes poner antes tu propuesta de traducción y el contexto que te interesa, son las normas del foro


----------



## xiki_way

me preguntan algo y yo digo me da igual todo,vamos que no me interesa nada,que me da igual lo que hagan


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y tu traducción...?


----------



## xiki_way

quiero que me digais como se dice en italiano:

Me da igual todo.

ya puse el conetxto arriba.

y me refiero a un contexto coloquial


----------



## Neuromante

xiki_way said:


> quiero que me digais como se dice en italiano:
> 
> Me da igual todo.
> 
> ya puse el conetxto arriba.



*¿Quieres?* que te digamos como se traduce... Las normas del foro *piden* que primero pongas tú tu traducción, para *corregirtela* en caso que sea necesario.



Así, a simple vista, se me ocurren unas cinco traducciones que todas significan cosas distintas. Y eso sin esforzarme, solo pensando en distintos contextos coloquiales de lo más comunes.


----------



## xiki_way

yo pense en esto: io dammi eguale tutti


----------



## Larroja

xiki_way said:


> Yo pensé en esto: io dammi eguale tutti.



"Per me fa lo stesso", o anche "mi va bene tutto". 
Perdona si te corrijo, pero es importante escribir correctamente, o por lo menos intentarlo, utilizando maiúsculas y acentos, ya que estamos en un foro de lenguas.


----------



## annapo

hola xiki_way!

en italiano "me da igual" lo pondria de formas diferentes segun lo que entienda expresar:

"*me da igual que tu venga o no*"
"mi è indifferente che tu venga o no"

"*éligas tu: a mi* *me da igual todo*"
"scegli tu, per me è lo stesso"  
"scegli tu, a me va bene qualunque cosa" 
"scegli tu, non ho preferenze"

"*estoy harto/a,* *me da igual todo"*
"non me ne frega niente di niente" o incluso "chissenefrega di tutto"

esto es lo que penso yo...
PS. si ninguno de los ejemplos que te mencioné se encaja bién con lo que pensabas, explícamelo mejor
ciao
Anna


----------



## Angel.Aura

Buongiorno xiki_way e annapo 

Vorrei segnalarvi che sul Forum abbiamo degli standard da rispettare per quanto riguarda le forme scritte. 
Vi invito a consultare la *regola 11*, seguendo queste istruzioni:


> Prima vai sulla pagina principale di questo Forum:                                            *Italiano-Español*
> Poi controlla gli "sticky" in cima (sono degli annunci importanti che rimangono sempre fissi là sopra): ---> Le regole / Las reglas <--- , ---> Contesto / Contexto <---
> Nelle regole, tra le altre indicazioni, troverai questa:               #*3*
> Cito per comodità:
> 
> 
> 
> *11. Scrivete in linguaggio standard.*Questo forum è un punto di riferimento per tutti gli studenti che sono impegnati nello studio di una lingua straniera: l'uso corretto delle maiuscole, della punteggiatura e la corretta ortografia sono obbligatori.
> Salvo il caso in cui sia argomento di discussione, scrivere in stile chat/SMS non è consentito.
> Non è ugualmente accettabile scrivere messaggi TUTTI IN MAIUSCOLO.​
Click to expand...

Grazie e buona domenica,

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## MOMO2

Larroja said:


> "Per me fa lo stesso", o anche "mi va bene tutto".
> Perdona si te corrijo, pero es importante escribir correctamente, o por lo menos intentarlo, utilizando maiúsculas y acentos, ya que estamos en un foro de lenguas.


 
A propósito: mayúsculas con "y" 



xiki_way said:


> Me da igual todo. ¿Cómo se dice en italiano?





xiki_way said:


> Me preguntan algo y yo digo: "Me da igual todo",vamos que no me interesa nada, que me da igual lo que hagan





xiki_way said:


> quiero  que me digais como se dice en italiano:
> 
> Me da igual todo.
> 
> ya puse el conetxto arriba.
> 
> y me refiero a un contexto coloquial


 
Disculpa la pregunta, muy personal: si una persona te pide un favor ¿no te molesta que te lo pida como si fuera tu obligación hacérselo? A mí me chocaría y me molestaría ...
Momo2



annapo said:


> hola xiki_way!
> 
> En italiano "me da igual" lo pondría de formas diferentes según lo que entienda expresar:
> 
> "*me da igual que tú vengas o no*"
> "mi è indifferente che tu venga o no"
> 
> "*éligas elige tú: a mi* *me da igual todo*"
> "scegli tu, per me è lo stesso"
> "scegli tu, a me va bene qualunque cosa"
> "scegli tu, non ho preferenze"
> 
> "*estoy harto/a,* *me da igual todo"*
> "non me ne frega niente di niente" o incluso "chissenefrega di tutto" Estar harto/a non significa "fregarsene" ma bensì frasi come "averne fin sopra i capelli"
> 
> esto es lo que penso pienso yo...
> P.S. Si ninguno de los ejemplos que te mencioné se encaja bién con lo que pensabas, explícamelo mejor
> ciao
> Anna


 
Mi permetto perché immagino tu studi lo spagnolo e ti faccia comodo avere queste spiegazioni. 
Momo


----------



## Larroja

MOMO2 said:


> A propósito: mayúsculas con "y"



Grazie Momo, 
conoscendo i miei limiti, in effetti avevo scritto: 


> es importante escribir correctamente, *o por lo menos intentarlo*



De todas formas, hablé de mayúsculas y acentos, en ningún caso dije que también la ortografía debe ser correcta!


----------



## MOMO2

Larroja said:


> Grazie Momo,
> conoscendo i miei limiti, in effetti avevo scritto:
> 
> 
> De todas formas, hablé de mayúsculas y acentos, en ningún caso dije que también la ortografía debe ser correcta!


----------



## annapo

MOMO2 said:


> A propósito: mayúsculas con "y"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi permetto perché immagino tu studi lo spagnolo e ti faccia comodo avere queste spiegazioni.
> Momo



ciao MOMO2.
Ti pongo una domanda: perché correggi il mio congiuntivo? A me sembra di ricordare che in spagnolo sia perfettamente comune sostituire le forme imperative coi tempi corrispondenti del congiuntivo, per una forma di cortesia, ovvero dire:
*Hagas** tú la tarea *invece di *Haz tu la tarea
e* persino:*
Ud hablen italiano *invece di *Hablad italiano*,

ciao 
Anna


----------



## Neuromante

Anna, esas dos frases que has puesto no tienen sentido. En español el subjuntivo se usa para la frase secundaria en oraciones compuestas.


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Anna, esas dos frases que has puesto no tienen sentido. En español el subjuntivo se usa para la frase secundaria en oraciones compuestas.



Bueno, hablando de imperativo, ¿qué sería sin el subjuntivo? Haga usted, hagamos nosotros, hagan ellos.


----------



## MOMO2

annapo said:


> ciao MOMO2.
> Ti pongo una domanda: perché correggi il mio congiuntivo? A me sembra di ricordare che in spagnolo sia perfettamente comune sostituire le forme imperative coi tempi corrispondenti del congiuntivo, per una forma di cortesia, ovvero dire:
> *Hagas** tú la tarea ¿? *invece di *Haz tú la tarea*
> *e* persino:
> *Ud hablen italiano  *invece di *Hablad italiano*,
> 
> ciao
> Anna


 
Figurati! È un piacere risponderti. Lo faccio però in MP per non discostarmi dalla discussione all'interno del forum. Non è cortese perché crea confusione.


----------



## abbott

Tanto el imperativo como el subjuntivo se pueden usar. Simplemente hay que saber cuando y en que parte de la frase debe usarse. Ejemplo: "Te ordeno que hagas la tarea"  o en su forma imperativa: "Haz la tarea". Si se fijan, he omitido "tú" pues si bien se puede usar, es solamente cuando se quiere renforzar a quien va dirigido.


----------

